# sap web dynpro



## rachitihm (May 18, 2011)

hi guys..can anyone tell me how to debug SAP WEB DYNPRO programs?


----------



## Giaguara (May 18, 2011)

You could try these methods
http://help.sap.com/saphelp_nw04s/helpdata/en/43/95a6c84f7c60b7e10000000a11466f/content.htm
http://help.sap.com/saphelp_nw04/helpdata/en/cc/9cb34d9d11f74c98644df2b96b90f1/content.htm
http://forums.sdn.sap.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1899005&tstart=165
http://www.sdn.sap.com/irj/scn/index?rid=/library/uuid/d0cb32c5-36a7-2910-2c9b-ba4a5bbdbb56
http://tinyurl.com/64h5ttc


----------

